# Rhom Feeding



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, my rhom is about 5 inches long. For some reason, he just eats half of the feeder and lets the other half float around. Is this normal? I would like for him to eat the whole thing. Same goes for my 1 inch spilo. Any input? Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sometimes they don't want to eat feeder's head...you should try smaller feeders or wait till it get more hungry!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yes this is normal, p's love to eat fins in the wild that is what they like the best atleast I think that is right from what frank showed me on a website. You can also try beefheart .


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

This is normal for my Ps. They never eat the head. Not once since I owned them. I just figure they are setting me up to put my hand near the tank so they can attack me when I clean it up. Evil little buggers.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My Rhom's nothing different. He does eat half of his kills. YOU can usually look in my tank and see half chomped up, and eatten goldfish, still trying to swim. Ill post a pix when I can next time.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

personally i wouldnt be feeding my 1" inch fish feeders, they are way to small to spare any nutritional value, I would beef em up with goodies like bloodworms and brine shrimp and don't forget to give them a wide variety of foods :smile:


----------

